

Paramilitary police kill innocent while looking for drugs - cryoshon
http://www.13wmaz.com/story/news/local/dublin/2014/12/10/david-hooks-shot-twice-in-back/20213383/

======
cryoshon
Tipped off by an arrested addict, the cops raided this guy's home and shot him
four times, including in the back, killing him.

No drugs were found.

